# 3D print it!



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

In a different thread Oly tells of a break-in which damaged his window catches. Sorry Oly, I can't help other than to sympathise but it occurred to me that someone with a 3D printer could easily make small parts like this. 

All I know of these printers is what I've read in the media but given the proliferation, and flimsiness, of plastic fittings in motorhomes and caravans I think there's a real opportunity for someone. 

We've all heard the tales of how difficult it is to source some parts with ridiculous waiting times and, sometimes, outrageous prices charged. Could printing them be the answer?

Your thoughts please.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

can we have clarification.

cabby


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

try looking at this






or


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

This is a really good idea - but we'd still need a network of people with 3d printers who could help out by printing the object you need in the location you need - and, of course, for the original manufacturer to make the drawings available (so see this as an opportunity rather than a risk to their money grabbing nature )


----------



## inthezone (Oct 8, 2012)

*3D Printing*

Hi 
This is a subject that I do actually know a lot about as it's my profession, that is to say I am in charge of a rapid prototyping and additive manufacturing department for one of the UK formula one teams.
3D printing is a term used to cover a wide range of technologies which use layer (additive) techniques to "Build or Grow" a part.
The materials used can be a wide range of "plastics" these can be broadly grouped into acrylic, epoxy or polyamide based materials using a range of technology's SLA (Stereo lithography), Laser sintering and FDM (Fused Deposition Modelling) are the main techniques used for manufacture, the parts vary in strength and durability but generally fall below the strengths obtained by conventional plastic injection moulding.
Current technology does include some metallic parts as well but these can be very expensive (these parts can display good tensile strength but fall short on fatigue life; this is possibly due to the very small grain structure)
Having said this there is a place for parts produced in RP or RM and I have done many a small job for people.
The first thing you need is a CAD model of the part which is then translated directly into an STL file which is the native file used for manufacture, with this technology the part is manufactured directly from the CAD data

To summarise there is scope to manufacture parts in RP but you do need to choose your materials carefully


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I suggested this in a post on MHF some time ago. My eldest son has had one for almost 2 years and has done us all sorts of small, nameless otherwise expensive or not replaceable, bits. They seem to be holding up under the strain so far.

I suggested to our dealer that this was the way forward: the dealers have the printer, the manufacturers hold the computer generated specs of the part and when the customer comes in, wanting a small thingy to stop the doofa slamming, it is printed out in front of him.

If anyone is going into the V&A then look in the Furniture Gallery- they've got examples of tables etc there so it does not have to be a small bit.

G


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well thank you all for that very informative classification. I did not know this was now that far advanced. modern science, wow.

cabby


----------



## a2lt16v (Jun 20, 2013)

maplins have a 3d printer coming into there shop for £600

im really interested in this as I use 3d CAD all day long at work and love drawing gadgety things its very tempting. 

could always take the printer with you to print parts as you need them :lol:


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

The only thing I can add is it's not a quick process so don't think you would be stood around at a counter waiting for a part.


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

The material strength varies also so you must often offset thickness and strength. Some material is quite brittle.

It isn't a "CHEAP" option either when it comes to size.


----------

